# Professional Associations



## Brian (Feb 21, 2008)

What are people's preferences, if any, on joining ASCE or NSPE, or both? Thanks.

Brian


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2008)

ASCE is pretty nice but a bit too over the top technical-wise in my field for non-PHD's in my opinion.

I am a member of NSPE though. It is pricey but you can make a lot of contacts!


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a mechanical engineer and belong to ASME. I enjoy reading the magazine, although I'm not really involved with the local chapter activities. ASME is fairly down-to-earth for the typical working engineer, although there's quite a bit that's more academic in nature.

I used to belong to SWE (Society of Women Engineers) and grew very tired of the local leadership. Very focused on breaking glass ceilings and self-promotion, and unfortunately there was quite a bit of man-bashing. Their magazine wasn't very good, either.

When I get my EIT, I plan to join NSPE - primarily for networking purposes.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 21, 2008)

I am a member of ASCE and the ASHE (American Society for Healthcare Engineering). The latter was a result of my involvement with several large and ongoing hospital projects.


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 21, 2008)

I never knew about NSPE. I may have to inquire further. I strongly recommend joining at least 1 professional society, they are great for networking. I was able to get my foot in the door for an adjunct prof. position at a local Uni. because of the contacts I made.

It is not what you know,

It is not who you know,

It is who knows you!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 21, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer and belong to ASME. I enjoy reading the magazine, although I'm not really involved with the local chapter activities. ASME is fairly down-to-earth for the typical working engineer, although there's quite a bit that's more academic in nature.
> I used to belong to SWE (Society of Women Engineers) and grew very tired of the local leadership. Very focused on breaking glass ceilings and self-promotion, and unfortunately there was quite a bit of man-bashing. Their magazine wasn't very good, either.
> 
> When I get my EIT, I plan to join NSPE - primarily for networking purposes.


Im ASME too... I like it they have interesting seminars and tours I go to occasionally.

Do you have to be a woman to be in the society of women engineers? or can I join as a spectator?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 21, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> ASCE is pretty nice but a bit too over the top technical-wise in my field for non-PHD's in my opinion.
> I am a member of NSPE though. It is pricey but you can make a lot of contacts!


NSPE wants $110 for me to join, and another $110 to join the cali chapter... any reason to join the cali chapter also???


----------



## benbo (Feb 21, 2008)

I was in IEEE for years. Recently, I quit and joined ASME. I'm an EE, but ASME is cheaper and I find them more useful in a practical sense. Plus, I am involved in electrical generation, and really it is more mechanical than electrical.

I went to an ASME Power meeting last year in San Antonio, and I was able to pick about 5 seminars that I could basically understand, despite being electrical.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to be in ASME until I got tired of Thermocouple of the Month Magazine, then joined SAE, since I was a vehicle engineer at the time and the job paid for my dues.

Now I'm a non joiner, although I probably should join SCSFPE and other job specific groups.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 21, 2008)

We have always had guys in SWE because we get good speakers.  Granted, not many, but a few. Here in Dallas I heard SWE is terrible, so if you're here, I'd look elsewhere. :-D


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 21, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> NSPE wants $110 for me to join, and another $110 to join the cali chapter... any reason to join the cali chapter also???


I'd say if you want the networking then yes.

The NSPE side will give you some online features as well as the NSPE magazine. (They have a really good magazine)

The Cali side will give you all of the local CEU's they may offer and networking.

Minnesota makes you join both local and national chapters. It seems the local portion is quite expensive. I (my company) must pay ~$300 per year total.


----------



## SSmith (Feb 21, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> NSPE wants $110 for me to join, and another $110 to join the cali chapter... any reason to join the cali chapter also???


Not to mention that the local chapters give you unprecedented access to the great MathCounts coordinators!

/end shameless plug

Right now Im only a member of NSPE and KSPE. Although I did consider joining the Society of Military Engineers (SAME).


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 21, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> Do you have to be a woman to be in the society of women engineers? or can I join as a spectator?


They'll take spectators, no ovaries required.  Sometimes they have really neat speakers and events, and men went to those...my local section just wasn't my cup of tea. Too much of the "rah-rah girl power!" crud for my taste; although to be fair, that's kind of SWE's mission.



Captain Worley PE said:


> I used to be in ASME until I got tired of Thermocouple of the Month Magazine, then joined SAE, since I was a vehicle engineer at the time and the job paid for my dues.


I used to belong to SAE (I did Formula SAE in school). They had a nice magazine. I never bothered switching from student to regular membership, though. As a poor kid right outta school, I could only afford 2 professional societies and chose SWE rather than SAE as my second one. Not my best-ever move.

I wish my job paid for a professional society membership. I don't know of one that's less than $100 per year, and if you're in a few of them it can add up. Oh well, I get "Elevator World" for free.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 21, 2008)

I joined ASCE right after I got my PE, and I;ve got to say that it's pretty pricey for a magazine subscription, which so far is all I have been able to enjoy. We have no local chapters where I live.

I'd like to join NSPE, but until I get a decent raise, I simply can't justify the expense of the dues (my work doesn't pay for it).


----------



## maryannette (Feb 22, 2008)

I think the best chapters are in large cities. The chapter that I would join covers a lot of mostly rural counties. The meetings are not close enough for a good cross-section of engineers to go. I was a member a long time ago.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2008)

^ I was at an ASCE chapter business meeting until 9:30 last night so I don't have many good things to say about it right now!

As for the rural chapter issues, we have the same problem here. Meetings can be 100+ miles from home. Other than the Burlington area, most of the population is pretty spread out. We can get 50 people at a monthly dinner meeting if the topic is interesting though, so it's not too bad.

Our board is so spread out so most of our business is done by phone and email.

I'd be interested in joining NSPE but there is no local chapter around here so the dues are essentially wasted.


----------



## Blacktop (Feb 24, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> I never knew about NSPE. I may have to inquire further. I strongly recommend joining at least 1 professional society, they are great for networking. I was able to get my foot in the door for an adjunct prof. position at a local Uni. because of the contacts I made.
> It is not what you know,
> 
> It is not who you know,
> ...


fixed.


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 25, 2008)

:appl:


----------



## ldu571 (Feb 28, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> :appl:


Depending on your work, the most economical society (cheap to join) I've found is the Society of American Military Engineers. It's geared for anyone doing work with the Army COE and Navy NAVFAC. The contacts are good if you're in that industry and the luncheons I've attended have been interesting. The magazine is not very technical per se but interesting. There is a lot of geotech and civil naturally but every now and then stuff about building structures.

(Also, I think I got two job interviews alone just by the listing on my resume under professional affliations. Both were military geeks and was offered but didn't accept the positions but still . . . another way to get a foot in the door.)


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 2, 2008)

Bonafide member of NSPE, MSPE &amp; MSPS (student members, all) - My university encouraged membership for 1. cuz its dirt cheap as student ($20), and 2. for scholarship consideration. Also, it doesn't hurt to have the listing on your resume.

Funny thing about the NSPE, my membership kit included a couple of those oval, white bumper stickers. Both say National Society blah blah . . .around the perimeter, but one has in big bold initials "PE" with the words professional engineer under, while the other has the bold initials of "ENG", with the word engineer under it. So i guess i didn't need to bother finishing the degree, let alone getting the FE &amp; PE exams passed? :dunno: Membership made me a PE like wicked quick!?

truthfully, that kind of put me off as to the constitution of the org, when they send out complimentary stickers like that to student members &lt;_&lt; - The magazine is generally well-done &amp; informative however

The state specific membership is really more valuable, because their magazine submissions, though less frequent, have way more info / articles on firms you know or wanna know better.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 2, 2008)

^^I got an NSPE Gold Mastercard my senior year of college. It has the DaVinci diagram of Adam on it, and the words "Professional Engineer" of course, prominantly displayed in the background. I was so proud of that when I first got it, but then gradually became embarassed about it as time went by and I realized that I was not a "PE". Until now, that is, but the robber banking companies ruined that card for me by slowly jacking the interest rate up to around 29%. It went the way of the trash can a while ago in favor of a better deal on a plain, non-PE credit card.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Mar 6, 2008)

sschell_PE said:


> NSPE wants $110 for me to join, and another $110 to join the cali chapter... any reason to join the cali chapter also???


I might be wrong, but I "THINK" that when I joined NSPE, that my TSPE (Tennessee) membership is automatic. That when you join one, the other is included.

On joining a professional organization though.... I think it is a good thing. Get involved, lots of activities, educational outreach, volunteer opportunities, etc. That is on top of the member benefits, learning tools, seminars, pdh's, etc etc etc. Our company pays for some of our memberships and encourages us to attend the monthly meetings.

I am in ASHE (American Society of Highway Engineers), NSPE/TSPE, and ASCE.


----------



## MRDPE (Mar 25, 2008)

You can join the *International Association of Engineers *(IAENG) for free.

http://theprofessionalengineer.com/2008/03...n-of-engineers/

MRDPE (IAENG member)


----------

